# Trazodone help



## metzger130 (Sep 17, 2012)

A physician saw a patient in the hospital for a Trazodone overdose and they put down suicide attempt.  I can't find trazodone in the table of drugs so I'm not sure what I should put down for the ICD 9 for the drug and thus the suicide attempt E code.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## berryc (Sep 17, 2012)

969.01 and E950.3 is what I would use.


----------



## jlparker0898 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would use 969.03 as trazodone is an SSRI antidepressant with E950.3


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 24, 2012)

from the expanded table of drugs and chemicals it is
969.03 with E950.3


----------

